# Multi florals



## Camellkc (May 14, 2015)

Paph. lowii






Paph. Prince Edward of York 










Paph. philippinese var. roebelini





Paph. Susan Booth





Paph. Lady Isable





Spikes also emerge on my stonei and supardii, will share once they are in bloom.


----------



## eOrchids (May 14, 2015)

Stunning collection of multiflorals! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2015)

Nice, but,....is that your growing area?!


----------



## troy (May 14, 2015)

Great plants!!


----------



## Camellkc (May 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Nice, but,....is that your growing area?!



Sure. I rented a new place for the plant with water wall few weeks ago.


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Nice, but,....is that your growing area?!



Great multis. I was about to say. You have so much space where's the others?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 14, 2015)

Lowii, roebelini, Lady Isable! I love them.


----------



## AdamD (May 14, 2015)

Dang. Not bad. I like the LI a lot. Good dorsal


----------



## Cat (May 14, 2015)

I'll take them all! lol but really, very nice orchids.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 14, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## emydura (May 14, 2015)

They are all amazing. It is hard to split them. Five flowers on a first flowering PEOY is impressive. That Susan Booth is incredibly roth dominated. That is a great clone.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2015)

Camellkc said:


> Sure. I rented a new place for the plant with water wall few weeks ago.



Amazing! :sob: Looks like it's in a big garden center. I hope you can lock up your stuff, (put a hidden video-camera also!!


----------



## Wendy (May 14, 2015)

That PEoY is amazing! That said...I'd take any of them. Nice grow area too!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 14, 2015)

A bunch of nice multis. The GH looks likes still under construction/brand new. How much sq footage did you get


----------



## Gilda (May 14, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Camellkc (May 14, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> A bunch of nice multis. The GH looks likes still under construction/brand new. How much sq footage did you get



You have sharp eyes Yes, it is a new green house and the current place I rented has 350 sq. footage. However, it is just a temporary space and I will move to an independent green house with 250 sq. footage in August.


----------



## Camellkc (May 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Amazing! :sob: Looks like it's in a big garden center. I hope you can lock up your stuff, (put a hidden video-camera also!!



Sure. Security is always my top concern.


----------



## Barry (May 14, 2015)

Where is your greenhouse?
Lady Isabel is very good. Who is the breeder?


----------



## Camellkc (May 14, 2015)

Barry said:


> Where is your greenhouse?
> Lady Isabel is very good. Who is the breeder?



The green house is located at Yuen Long, Hong Kong. The Lady Isable comes from a famous source in Taiwan, Mr. iweyshen.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 14, 2015)

you're killing me.................
Especially like the lowii


----------



## SlipperFan (May 14, 2015)

Congrats on the flowers, and the space!


----------



## paphioboy (May 15, 2015)

Gorgeous plants!


----------



## Paul (May 15, 2015)

happy plants!! that's wonderful!!


----------



## Mocchaccino (May 15, 2015)

Camellkc said:


> Sure. I rented a new place for the plant with water wall few weeks ago.



Nice lowii. I like this form. I believe a more professional way to describe would be "the wet pad and fan cooling system" instead of water wall


----------



## Camellkc (May 15, 2015)

Mocchaccino said:


> Nice lowii. I like this form. I believe a more professional way to describe would be "the wet pad and fan cooling system" instead of water wall



Thank you for the advice.. The term "water wall" is just translated laterally from Chinese. When you go there, please have a look on the PEOY, it is just exciting.

As for the lowii, it comes from Au Yeung and he said that it is originally wild collected 5 years ago.


----------



## Mocchaccino (May 15, 2015)

Camellkc said:


> Thank you for the advice.. The term "water wall" is just translated laterally from Chinese. When you go there, please have a look on the PEOY, it is just exciting.
> 
> As for the lowii, it comes from Au Yeung and he said that it is originally wild collected 5 years ago.



The lowii is potentially worth for self or cross. I believe you got plenty choices to cross with. Perhaps it's time for a move to making a flask? :clap:


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2015)

gorgeous. love the petals on the lady isabel. the lowii flower quality is excellent.


----------



## Camellkc (May 15, 2015)

Mocchaccino said:


> The lowii is potentially worth for self or cross. I believe you got plenty choices to cross with. Perhaps it's time for a move to making a flask? :clap:



However, I love lowii itself but hate its cross. Before making flask, I should get more familiar with the operation on this environment as some plants are sicking after moving inside.


----------



## Camellkc (May 15, 2015)

Justin said:


> gorgeous. love the petals on the lady isabel. the lowii flower quality is excellent.



Thank you Justin and others for the positive comments on the LI. However, i don't know how long could it survive as it seems cannot adapt the environment and my management methods and becomes very weak.


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2015)

To cool or too much humidity?


----------



## Camellkc (May 15, 2015)

NYEric said:


> To cool or too much humidity?



Actually, the growing media dries out very fast in the new place. At the beginning, I used the original media combination and water every 4 days, most of the Paphs are found dehydrated, winkles appear on their leaves. Based on the observation, I placed some moss on the top of the growing media and found most of the paphs adapts very well on this new methods, but the LI is one of the exceptions.


----------



## Mocchaccino (May 16, 2015)

Do you mind if I borrow a pollen from your lowii?


----------



## Camellkc (May 16, 2015)

Mocchaccino said:


> Do you mind if I borrow a pollen from your lowii?



Please message/phone me for further arrangements since I lost your contact due to some problems on by phone.


----------



## Leo_5313 (May 17, 2015)

Super nice. I love the PEOY.


----------



## Camellkc (May 18, 2015)

Leo_5313 said:


> Super nice. I love the PEOY.



Thank you. The 5 blooms on the PEOY Will all be opened soon, will post update on it later.


----------

